# 

## ana289

Cześć i dzień dobry wszystkim tu obecnym. 
Właściwie jestem tu nowa, nie licząc kilku postów w kilku wątkach na przestrzeni kilku lat, kiedy to z przyjemnością Was podczytuję. Mam na imię Ania, mam męża i trzech wspaniałych synów, 2 schroniskowe sunie, jednego kota, nie jestem architektem ani dekoratorem, ale oczywiście jak pewnie większość z Was uwielbiam te wszystkie tematy :yes: 
No i od blisko roku rysuję w wolnych chwilach nasz wymarzony dom (wiem, wiem, że dopiero trzeci będzie super, ale skoro narysowałam ich już kilkanaście, to może uda mi się załapać za pierwszą budową :wink:  A poważnie – mieszkamy teraz w domku szeregowym 117m i jest nam tu zbyt ciasno. Powstał więc pomysł zakupu działki i budowy, na którą mamy spokojnie jeszcze ze trzy lata – ale ja nie próżnuję. Ponieważ mój TZ ma jeszcze córę, a rodzice wiekowi (choć póki będzie możliwość będą mieszać u siebie),  dom z założenia ma być duży. Dla mnie duży to pod 300m pu, mężowi obojętnie, ale to ja będę sprzątać i na taki duży dom nie daję zgody.

Działka jest dość płytka (26m) i szeroka (40m) z wjazdem od północy – ale warunki zabudowy wcale nie proste pod kątem wybierania projektu gotowego. Dach dwu lub czterospadowy (to luz) ale 70% frontowej elewacji musi być styczna z nieprzekraczalną linią zabudowy i to już problem, bo jest tak dużo projektów ze zróżnicowanym frontem (tu cofnięcia, tam wykusze, itd.). I w tym miejscu muszę Was od razu przeprosić i prosić o wyrozumiałość, gdyż moje słownictwo w zakresie zwrotów projektowo-budowlanych jest dość skąpe, choć pilnie się uczę – poprawiajcie mnie, jak tylko palnę jakąś bzdurę :oops: 
No więc przejrzałam setki i tysiące projektów i nie znalazłam takiego, który moglibyśmy zbudować – bo albo nie pasuje do warunków, albo nie podoba mi się rozmieszczenie, albo ma TV vis avis okien, albo kominek wypada za fotelem,  albo ma za małą górę, większość ma za małe garaże i kotłownie, prawie żaden nie ma dużego pomieszczenia ogrodowo-rowerowego. Zatem każdy wymagałby wielu przeróbek no i stwierdziłam, że narysuję taki jak chcę.
Moje wcześniejsze doświadczenia rysunkowe opierają się wyłącznie na przeróbkach mieszkań i domów już zamieszkałych, albo też deweloperskich, czy nowo budowanych, więc skromnie. Ale mnie cieszyły i cieszą, bo mogę sobie wieczorami rysować, a znajomi są szczęśliwi, bo dostają fajne i funkcjonalne wnętrza. I ponieważ tak kocham rysować w AutoCadzie, to rysuję od miesięcy dom – była już nowoczesna stodoła, był dom w L, był dom w H i różne wariacje tychże domów, ale zawsze w każdym coś jeszcze było nie tak. Teraz wreszcie narysowałam taki, który wydaje mi się być fajny, choć oczywiście nie mówię, że jest ostateczny (mąż śmieje się, że pewnie przez te 2-3 lata narysuję jeszcze inne i za każdym razem będę mówić, że ów jest najlepszy). Chętnie więc wysłucham Waszych opinii – co fajne, co do kitu, co zmienić, co przerobić. Czy z takim rysunkiem w ogóle warto iść do architekta, czy wyrzuci mnie natychmiast jak tylko wejdę..?

Zatem to nasz dom: garaż na 2 duże auta (45m), dodatkowe miejsce na motor..  Pomieszczenie ogrodowe to kosiarka, grill, 5 rowerów, deskorolki, hulajnogi, rolki i tysiąc „najpotrzebniejszych” rzeczy mojego TZ. Wiatrołap + opcjonalnie garderoba mieszcząca szafę 250-300cm na kurtki, 150-200cm na buty zatem duży, kuchnia duża, jadalnia musi zmieścić po rozsunięcie stół +-400cm bo mamy dużą rodzinę, salon duży z dużą sofą (narożnik 300x300 jest optymalny), pokój gościnny/biuro z własną łazienką i duża kotłownia. Piętro to nasza sypialnia z dużą garderobą, łazienka z sauną (marzenie mojego TZ), 3 pokoje dla chłopaków + dodatkowy duży pokój pełniący funkcję bawialni/ewentualnie gościnnego no i strych na kolejne „najpotrzebniejsze” rzeczy.
I ja bym chciała, żeby dom był jak najmniejszy – ale jakbym nie rysowała to wychodzi mi ponad 300m pu. Może coś źle robię..?

Jeśli ktokolwiek dotrwał do końca tego przydługiego postu, będzie mi miło z Wami popisać.
Oto on *(wizualizacje po zmianach strona 16 i 18 - zapraszam*:
tak jest z równym stropem:


tak było z różnicą poziomów:


i piętro
jest:


było:


Jeśli jednak udało się Wam trafić na jakieś gotowe projekty, które spełniałyby nasze założenia, to wklejajcie proszę :smile:

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Spróbuj zastanowić się nad forma klasycznego atrium ..... dom w wewnętrznym dziedzińcem.... możliwość podziału stref.. rodzinnej..gościnnej....dla dziadków..dla dzieci....samochodów .. a jednak tworzącą wspólną całość .

----------


## ana289

ale wtedy zabiorę chyba za dużo działki. Takie atrium chyba lepsze parterowe, a nie z piętrem? Możesz wrzucić jakieś przykłady takiej zabudowy?

Trochę mi szkoda działki na wewnętrzny dziedziniec, zwłaszcza zabudowany z czterech stron. Przy domu w kształcie H powstał taras w takim atrium, wychodzący na południe (od południa ma być park więc ładnie), ale jednak od zachodu już bez słońca, a poza tym widok na stronę południową jest "krótki". Więc chyba jednak nie - przez okna domu chciałabym widzieć większość działki :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

> ponieważ tak kocham rysować w AutoCadzie


 :bash:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anWgNPT-2l4
http://www.plm.automation.siemens.co...d-edge/free2d/ autodziad to mordęga. a do aranżacji wnętrza polecam to ..
http://www.sweethome3d.com/pl/

Strasznie zagmatwane wejście do domu.. telewizor, jeśli od te okna od południa, to też nie za dobrze będzie słońce zaglądać w ekran.

Schody też widać iż blokują korytarz, nie bardzo widać czy jednobiegowe, czy ze spocznikiem ..
Czasami siła tkwi w prostocie, oraz narzuceniu sobie pewnych kagańców, inaczej  problemy się robią, teraz pięknie ładnie, nie grozi gwałtowny napad potrzeby dojścia do wc, wszędzie blisko do wygódki, tylko którędy teraz rury puścić z kanalizacją ? 
To jest zagłada dla instalatora,

----------


## turalyon

A zmniesci ci sie taki duży dom na takiej małej działce? Jakie są warunki zabudowy? Bo u mnie było 10% powierchni działki, wiec na 8 arach u mnie postawiła byś dom max 120metrów

----------


## Nefer

Dokładnie. Sprawdź jaką powierzchnię możesz zabudować, bo może się okazać, że musisz mieć 4 piętra po 80 mkw każde.
Szczególnie, gdy musisz zostawić 4 metry od granicy. Nie wiem czy musisz - to zalezy.

----------


## מרכבה

> Szczególnie, gdy musisz zostawić 4 metry od granicy. Nie wiem czy musisz - to zalezy.


 jeśli są okna to innego wyjścia nie ma.
4m od granicy jak się patrzy.

----------


## ana289

Na szczęście powierzchnię zabudowy mamy 40% więc całkiem sporo (działka 1050).
Co do zagmatwanego wejścia - obecnie mam wejście z wiatrołapu centralnie do jadalni i dalej do salonu. I nie chcę tak mieć - zależy mi, żeby po wejściu z wiatrołapu nie było widać reszty domu.
Co do schodów - są ze spocznikiem (z niego jest wejście do sypialni nad garażem (obniżony strop względem reszty mieszkania) a dalej cztery stopnie wyżej wejście do części dzieciaków. Komunikacja przy schodach na parterze wygodna - do toalety, garażu i kotłowni.Pod spocznikiem wejście do pokoju gościnnego/biura - bez względu na charakter pomieszczenia zależało nam, żeby był odseparowany od reszty parteru.
Toaleta też świadomie wypchnięta na ubocze :wink: 
A kanalizą się nie martwię bo w instalacjach wod-kan i innych pompach siedzi mój TZ

Ale dziękuję Wam za komentarze :smile: 

Co do granic działki - od frontu 5m, pozostałe 4 - dom mam wyrysowany na działce - jest 5 od frontu, 4 od wschodu, 7 od południa i aż 13 na zachód i to jest łał :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

> Co do schodów - są ze spocznikiem (z niego jest wejście do sypialni nad garażem (obniżony strop względem reszty mieszkania)


 miałem o to pytać..  nie mniej polecam zrobić sobie układ w 3d np ten sweet home. 




> A kanalizą się nie martwię bo w instalacjach wod-kan i innych pompach siedzi mój TZ


 to będzie miał trochę zajęcia, ale bym się konsultował w takiej sprawie, czy tam mu rura spasuje. Chodzi o wygódkę na piętrze przy schodach.. jakoś chce wyjść w narożniku salonu, 
wypada narożnik zabudować, oraz wyciszyć..

----------


## Zdun Darek B

40% powierzchni zabudowy  a ile musi zostać biologicznie czynnej ?  Czy w tych 40% jest zabudowa DOMEM czy też całość razem z chodnikami ?

----------


## ana289

Z pewnością masz rację. Właśnie mąż rzucił okiem i powiedział o pokoju gościnnym na parterze - ale i tak będzie się zastanawiać. Pierwotnie na pietrze łazienka chłopców była w miejscu strychu i to chyba lepsze rozwiązanie - ale wtedy zwiększa mi się pralnia (nawet dobrze) ale tracę strych. Nie wiem jeszcze jaki strych wyszedłby nad piętrem - może jakiś gospodarczy się uda, wtedy można przenieść łazienkę chłopców w miejsce strychu.
Myślałam o ścianie kolankowej 50-60cm, drugiej wewnętrznej na 130cm i oknach dachowych. Dach nie wiem, czy dwu, czy czterospadowy. Jedynie lukarnę chciałabym wyposażyć w okna kolankowe i wysokie dachowe. Niestety nie mam programu, w którym mogłabym wyciągnąć bryłę domu - poczytam sobie o tym sweethome3d - dzięki :smile: 

*Zdun Darek B* - czynna biologicznie min.50%
Sądzę, że w tych 40 jest całość z podjazdami niestety...Obecnie powierzchnia zabudowy domu wychodzi 262mkw, więc zakładam, że się zmieszczę :wink:

----------


## Nefer

Czynna biologicznie - więc niezabudowana. Możesz użyc podjazdów ekologicznych. Ale jesli to kostka to już podpada pod zabudowaną i tarasy.
A co z rodzicami w przyszłości?

Czyli obecnie masz ponad 500mkw domu. Jesteś pewna, że takich chcesz?

----------


## ana289

Dzięki *Nefer* o tym nie wiedziałam.Podjazdy ekologiczne brzmią fajnie - mój mąż jest mocno eko :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

Podaje te programy, które można legalnie używać, do płaskiego polecam solid edga, dałem link, sam mam wersję o moduł 3D powiększoną ..
to już komercja i dość droga .http://www.blender.org/ bezpłatny od animacji i renderowania to jest blender
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...6D9D8C2EFEFE77 polecam mieć kilka wersji szczególnie 2,49b .. i jakąś najnowszą ..
stara wersja dużo plików odczytywała .. i może mieć więcej tutek ..
kwestia tylko czasu i chęci wszytko w blenderze można zrobić ..http://samoloty3d.pl/wm-000_p.xml książkę gość za free napisał do blendera i nie tylko ..

----------


## ana289

Super - chociaż ja mojego A-dziada lubię, pewnie z przyzwyczajenia :smile:  Mam też Sketchupa ale nie mam czasu się go nauczyć :wink:  Może ten sweethome bardziej intuicyjny będzie :smile:  popróbuję w wolnym międzyświątecznym czasie.

A tak mi się marzy 3dmax...ale pewnie trudny i ta cena :bash:

----------


## Nefer

Popatrz na ten projekt. Może będzie dla Ciebie inspiracją. I nie jest taki wielki  :smile:  
https://projekty.domowy.pl/pracownie-projektowe/archtim/ati-topaz.html

Pomieszczenia 4,5,6,7 zaprojektowane jako oddzielnie mieszkanie (z oddzielnym wejściem) dla teściów.

----------


## turalyon

Takie tam u was działki drogie że dom za ponad 1mln zł chcesz stawiac na takiej malutkiej?

----------


## מרכבה

> Super - chociaż ja mojego A-dziada lubię, pewnie z przyzwyczajenia Mam też Sketchupa ale nie mam czasu się go nauczyć Może ten sweethome bardziej intuicyjny będzie popróbuję w wolnym międzyświątecznym czasie.


 słodka chałupa imo jest prosty i szybki, równie szybki jest arcon.

----------


## ana289

Przepraszam, że w nowym poście, ale zapomniałam dodać, że kąt dachu 35-45st, wysokość budynku 9m, brak zgody na piwnice, garaż w bryle budynku...

----------


## ana289

*Turalyon* - niestety, ceny wysokie. Wszędzie blisko sklepy, poczta, bla bla - dzieci nie zmienią szkół a jeszcze trochę do nich pochodzą (najstarszy dopiero 8, a najmłodszy 3 lata). Działka jakiś km od nas - jeszcze 5 lat temu pola a teraz nowe chaty, gdzieniegdzie nowe bloki, nowe szkoły, korty, parki, itd. Ładnie idą z tą infrastrukturą to i ceny wysokie :sad: 

*Nefer* - chyba jestem guła, bo nie widzę rzutów tego projektu (Topaz tak? jest jako archiwalny, więc może dlatego). ,Ale już widzę, że nie spełnia kryterium 70% elewacji frontowej na linii zabudowy i dach ma 30st a ja muszę 35-45

----------


## ana289

Kjuta dzięki :wink: 
Są cyrki z tą dużą działką przy lesie, bo kilka lat temu, kiedy powstawały pierwsze 3 domy był jakiś problem z siecią wodociągową i właściciele tych działek utworzyli komitet i sami tą wodę pociągnęli. Do komitetu zapisały się wszystkie działki, z wyjątkiem naszej (właścicielka nie jest stabilna emocjonalnie były jakieś szopki w sądzie, itd) - niemniej "nasza" działka wody nie ma, a komitet (żeby dopiec babie) ustalił dla jej działki jakąś bajońską kwotę za przyłącze do wody. I o tym , w biurze nieruchomości, które tę działkę teraz wystawia mówią głośno.
Niemniej - właścicielka skierowała teraz pismo do wodociągów, w sprawie przyłącza (i tu czekamy na decyzję), pewnie w niedalekiej przyszłości powstaną działki po drugiej stronie drogi, zatem coś te wodociągi będą musiały wymyślić. Czy to się zgra w czasie z naszą budową nie wiem.
Czy komitet może sobie ustalać cenę za przyłącze wg własnego widzimiśię - nie wiem...
Nic już nie wiem :wink: 

Im dalej w las tym więcej drzew.

A myślałam, że zakup działki i budowa domu to takie siup :big lol:

----------


## marimag

Bo to tak jest, cholera jasna, że jak coś nam porwie serce to zwykle pojawiaja się schody  :sad: 
Pamietasz "mój dom" co to właśnie serce mi porwał ?
Mam nowe wieści z poligonu. Trwa sprawa sądowa w pewnej kwestii. 
Znając nasze sady to potrwa sobie jeszcze. Z jednej strony to dobrze bo jakikolwiek kupiec jest zablokowany, ale z drugiej cos zaczyna mi smierdzieć  :sad: 
Jak nie urok to...  :bash: 
Na Twoim miejscu, nie spinałabym się tak bardzo. Szukaj dalej. Jestem pewna, ze znajdziesz coś co jeszcze bardziej porwie Ci serducho.
Szukaj tam gdzie nie szukałaś, tam gdzie jakos odrzucałaś...zobaczysz, znajdzie się.
Z autopsji mówię  :smile:

----------


## moniss

Ana, a jakie są plusy tej działki niedaleko lasu poza większą powierzchnią?
Bo z minusów to widzę na razie dwa:
- dalej od szkół i "cywilizacji"
- potencjalne szopki z wodociągiem (a jak inne media?)
Czy droga jest utwardzona, czy polna?

Najbardziej podoba mi się działka narożna, pomimo, że jest najmniejsza. Ma też dobrą lokalizację.

----------


## ana289

Działka pod lasem jest za nową SP, ale dalej od gimnazjum i sklepów, to fakt.
Plusów jest kilka:
-bliskość lasu, zatem jest gdzie chodzić z psami (to poważny problem na działce narożnej - jak zabudują ostatnie wolne fragmenty pól, to pozostanie wyprawa z psami autem do lasu - 3xdziennie - średni pomysł :roll eyes: )
-metraż działki i jej szerokość (36x41 - tu już można szaleć do woli) przy dobrych (w miarę) zapisach MPZP dot. zabudowy i części biologicznie czynnej.
-najbliższe sąsiedztwo (domy mają maks 4lata i to "widać" - w przeciwieństwie do narożnej, którą otaczają domy +-15 letnie i to też "widać" :wink:  Zatem nasz nowoczesny pasowałby tam jak pięść do nosa :wink: )

Minusem jest dalsze położenie względem cywilizacji (ok 1km), ale cywilizacja idzie w "naszą" stronę prężnie.
-działka z wjazdem południowo-zachodnim, ale z tym sobie poradzimy bez kłopotu :wink: 

Plusem narożnej jest lokalizacja

Minusem narożnej:
- wielkość, w tym szerokość (20x 48 - przy czym w połowie jest jeszcze lekko złamana do wewnątrz :sad: .)
- otoczenie

Anulko - cały czas szukamy :smile:  Wiem wiem, że tak trzeba - a nuż jutro zakocham się w jakiejś nowości :big grin:

----------


## Emila3000

bez przesady - kilometr to żadna odległość  :big lol:  do sklepu czy do szkoły się spokojnie dojdzie w kilka minut, można rowerkiem podjechać, a jednak "daleko" od uciążliwości cywilizacji.

----------


## moniss

OK Ana, już widzę zalety tej blisko lasu  :smile:   Wynika z tego, że jest jednak najlepsza.
Kilometr do "cywilizacji" to w sumie nie jest dużo - chyba nawet nieco więcej miałam do podstawówki, gdzie zasuwałam samodzielnie czy deszcz, czy śnieg.

----------


## ana289

Też tak myślę - km dla zdrowia w ogóle mnie nie rusza :wink:  
No jest najlepsza i "wyszedł" nam najlepszy dom :big grin:

----------


## martahp

Trzeciej działki jeszcze  :wink:  nie widziałam, ale wielkość i położenie mi się podobają. Za parę lat pewnie nie będziesz wcale pamiętać o tym 1 km, tak się wszystko rozbuduje.
Jedynie te wodociągi   :sad:   Może uderzyć do "komitetu" ? 
I niech właścicielka sprzeda po promocyjnej cenie, skoro postarała się o takie atrakcje! 
Trzymam kciuki baaaaaardzo!!!

----------


## ana289

Dzięki Martuś :wink: 
I zapraszam na kawkę - pokażę Ci działkę - podobałaby Ci się :big grin:

----------


## kemot_p

> Niemniej - właścicielka skierowała teraz pismo do wodociągów, w sprawie przyłącza (i tu czekamy na decyzję), pewnie w niedalekiej przyszłości powstaną działki po drugiej stronie drogi, zatem coś te wodociągi będą musiały wymyślić. Czy to się zgra w czasie z naszą budową nie wiem.
> Czy komitet może sobie ustalać cenę za przyłącze wg własnego widzimiśię - nie wiem...
> Nic już nie wiem


A kto jest właścicielem tego wodociągu? Czy przypadkiem nie został on przekazany gminie, czy spółce wodociągowej?
Bo jeśli tak, to kwestia przyłącza i jego kosztów jest już poza kompetencjami komitetu.

----------


## ana289

kemot - normalnie powinno to należeć do sieci miejskiej (tak jak cała woda u nas). Ale w tej drodze nie było to poprowadzone i z jakiś powodów ciągnął to na własny koszt komitet. Docelowo miasto będzie musiało to wykupić od tych ludzi (czy też ich spłacić), żeby zapewnić wodę dla innych działek i bloków wielorodzinnych, które w planie są tu przewidziane. Nikt tylko nie wie, kiedy to nastąpi.

I normalnie powinno być tak, że my, jako nowi nabywcy działki płacimy jedną/którąś do komitetu, otrzymujemy przyłącze, a po wykupieniu przez sieć owa jedna/któraś do nas wraca. Ale problem jest taki, że główni z komitetu na złość babie wymyślili cenę z kosmosu za to przyłącze. Oczywiście, jeśli za tydzień/dwa sieć odmówi nam przyłącza pójdziemy do nich na pogaduszki i może uda się ustalić normalną cenę dla nas...
Zobaczymy :smile:

----------


## Tomkowa

Aniu, dziwne to, co opisałaś i aż się wierzyć nie chce. Rozmawiałaś o tym z jakimś prawnikiem? Komitet raczej nie ma prawa ustalać dla poszczególnych osób podwyższonych opłat z powodu swojego "widzimisię". A gmina ma obowiązek przejąć sieć po jej wybudowaniu.  Wynika to wprost z przepisów. Co się stanie w przypadku awarii tego  odcinka? Jeżeli włodarze miasta ociągają się z działaniem, to  wielokrotnie taka postawa jest zmieniana w postępowaniu przed sądem. I to powinien komitet szybko załatwić. Kto  odpowiada za jakość wody, która płynie tymi rurami?? Czy na pewno wybudowana przez komitet sieć spełnia wszelkie wymogi?

----------


## kemot_p

> Aniu, dziwne to, co opisałaś i aż się wierzyć nie chce. Rozmawiałaś o tym z jakimś prawnikiem? Komitet raczej nie ma prawa ustalać dla poszczególnych osób podwyższonych opłat z powodu swojego "widzimisię". A gmina ma obowiązek przejąć sieć po jej wybudowaniu.  Wynika to wprost z przepisów. Co się stanie w przypadku awarii tego  odcinka?


No właśnie zapytałem, bo mnie też ta sprawa z "komitetem" zdziwiła. Komitet nie ma prawa w ten sposób rozporządzać tym wodociągiem...

----------


## Mmelisa

Witaj Aniu  :bye:   :hug: 
wstapilam sie przywitac po powrocie... widze marne szanse na nadrobienie zaleglosci, ale postaram sie tak jak tylko moge  :smile:

----------


## marimag

Wiadomo coś ?
Jakie decyzje ?
A może już kupione i grill inauguracyjny sie odbył bez naszej wiedzy ... :roll eyes:

----------


## ana289

Hahaha, Mari, jak zawsze mnie rozbawisz :hug: 

Czekamy cały czas na wiadomość z wodociągów - jak tylko się dowiem, dam Wam znać. Tymczasem dom się rysuje i nawet wstępnie omawia z architektem. Zupełnie jakbyśmy już kupili tę działkę :big lol: 

Zupełnie nie znam się od strony prawnej na takim komitecie, ale skoro piszecie, że tak nie można to dobrze. Mnie też to wydawało się dziwne :roll eyes:  Oczywiście Tomkowa sieć spełnia wymogi, a o cenie informowała mnie "sąsiadka", której mąż jest głównym założycielem owego wodociągu. No co za ludzie...rozumiem, że mogli się wkuć na właścicielkę działki, że mogła im robić mocno pod górkę, ale żeby od razu przyszłych nabywców karać wyższą ceną..? Chyba rzeczywiście to absurd i żadne przepisy nie dadzą im takiego prawa! 
No nic - zobaczymy co wodociągi na to :wink: 

Witaj Mel :hug:  zupełnie się nie przejmuj zaległościami - ciągle jesteśmy w punkcie wyjścia, więc wiele nie straciłaś :big grin:

----------


## Emila3000

No i dobrze, zę dom sie rysuje ze wsparciem architekta. Bedzie wiadomo czy warto walczyć o tą działke

trzymam kciuki za pomyśle rozwiazane spraw  :hug:

----------


## ana289

Dzięki Emila :hug:

----------


## marimag

> Hahaha, Mari, jak zawsze mnie rozbawisz
> 
> Czekamy cały czas na wiadomość z wodociągów - jak tylko się dowiem, dam Wam znać. Tymczasem dom się rysuje i nawet wstępnie omawia z architektem. Zupełnie jakbyśmy już kupili tę działkę
> 
> Zupełnie nie znam się od strony prawnej na takim komitecie, ale skoro piszecie, że tak nie można to dobrze. Mnie też to wydawało się dziwne Oczywiście Tomkowa sieć spełnia wymogi, a o cenie informowała mnie "sąsiadka", której mąż *jest głównym założycielem owego wodociągu*. No co za ludzie...rozumiem, że mogli się wkuć na właścicielkę działki, że mogła im robić mocno pod górkę, ale żeby od razu przyszłych nabywców karać wyższą ceną..? Chyba rzeczywiście to absurd i żadne przepisy nie dadzą im takiego prawa! 
> No nic - zobaczymy co wodociągi na to
> 
> Witaj Mel zupełnie się nie przejmuj zaległościami - ciągle jesteśmy w punkcie wyjścia, więc wiele nie straciłaś


To i ojca załozyciela tam macie ???????????  :ohmy: 
Uciekaj stamtad bo jeszcze radio załozy !  :wink:   :big lol: 

A jaka jest reakcja architekta ?
Co mówi o Twoich pomysłach ?
Lotny umysł czy raczej rzemieslnik ?

Trzymam kciuki.
Informuj na bierząco  :hug:

----------


## ana289

:big lol:  :big lol: 

A Architekta mam najlepszego :wink:

----------


## Tomkowa

Aniu, jeżeli nadal podobają Ci się kinkiety z pięknym efektem świetlnym, to znalazłam coś inspirowanego i w całkiem przystępnej cenie  :smile:  Zerknij TU  :smile:

----------


## ana289

Piękne!!! Dziękuję Tomkowa :hug: 
Inspiracje cały czas zbieram :wink:

----------


## martahp

Przyszłam z pięknym oknem  :smile:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

martahp
- piękne wnętrze ! , dużo światła, ... co to za domek ?

jedno z moich ulubionych wnętrz ( B&B Italia ) :


i oczywiście wnętrza domu położonego na wyspie, na środku Oceanu  :smile: 
( " Autor Widmo " Polańskiego ) :


5 za całokształt  :smile:

----------


## ana289

:yes: Piękne kochani!! :smile: )

W jednym i drugim domu piękne czarno-antracytowe ramy okienne...

Ale u nas takich nie będzie, niestety, ze względów czysto-praktycznych. Trochę mi szkoda, bo wyglądają pięknie, no ale co zrobić :wink: 

Od razu Was zapytam, może macie pomysł (przyznam, że nie zgłębiałam tematu jeszcze) - co można położyć na dach, żeby otrzymać kolor piaskowy, jasno-brązowy? Niestety w MPZP jest wymóg, żeby dach był w odcieniach brązu lub czerwieni. Tego drugiego nie zniosę, a czekoladowy mam teraz i jest nudny. Grafitu i popielu chyba nie podciągnę pod ten wymóg, chociaż może z jakąś dachówką w kolorze greige by się udało.
Ale pomyślałam o kolorze piaskowym - wykorzystuje się jakiś łupek piaskowy do obkładania dachu? Co sądzicie?

----------


## marimag

A Ja myslałam, ze przeczytam post o tym jak działka została zakupiona  :smile: 

A gdzie debile okreslili kolorystykę ? Tam przy lesie gdzie ojciec dyrektor od wodociagów rządzi czy jeszcze gdzie indziej ?

Cejrowskiego nie dzierżę i to mocno, ale wszedzie gdzie jeździ i opowiada o prawie np. budowlanym pokazuje, ze mozna tam sie budować jak i gdzie się chce a nie...ziemie kupiłaś i jeszcze musisz prosic o zgodę na budowę własnego domu na własnej działce.
Przecież to chore jest.
Jeszcze bardziej chorsze jest narzucanie kolorystyki wszelakiej.
U nas w Wilanowie, cudownej miejscowości (teraz to już wawa) stoi pałac Sobieskiego.
W tak zabytkowym otoczeniu z historią, władze wymysliły sobie, ze stawiane tem domy mają mieć żółta elewacje i czerwone dachy.
No poprostu esencja dobrego smaku i to gdzie ????? Przy pałacu!
Debile, debile, debile...

----------


## Emila3000

Mari qrwa nie gadaj żółta elewacja?????????????? może to specjalnie, żeby nikt się tam nie budował????? bez sensu są te wymogi,a ten Wilanów cuchnie jakimś przekrętem ostrym albo całkowitym brakiem kompetencji debila który to wymyślił. 
ale z drugiej strony jakby była samowola budowlana, połączona z naszą narodową ułańską fantazją, nasze otoczenie wyglądałoby jak jedne wielkie rzygi. Tylko niech one będą jakieś racjonalne

btw - wiecie, że żółta farba do elewacji jest najtańsza ze wszystkich. Facet który robił nam elewacje koniecznie chciał nam ją wcisnąć. Niestety kilku sąsiadów się na nią skusiło  :bash: 

Ana dlaczego nie czarne okna?

----------


## ana289

Niestety przy lesie.
Ale największy hit jest taki, że plan zatwierdzili niedawno, a na tej ulicy wcześniej wybudowano 4 domy - wszystkie z dachami w kolorze ....grafitowym. I nasz jeden, między nimi będzie mieć dach czerwony, albo brązowy - no i gdzie tu kształtowanie ładu ja się pytam :mad: 

A z działką nadal nic nie wiadomo, decyzja jeszcze nie przyszła.

Emi - czarne okna nie, niestety, choć piękne.
Właśnie byłam u znajomych - ramy zamiast czarnych są siwe...raptem 2 tygodnie po myciu....Stanowczo nie na moje nerwy :wink:

----------


## marimag

Powaga!

Ludzie i to bogaci bo działki tam to i worek nerek potrafia kosztować, chcieli budowac coś pod pałac, żeby sie zintegorwać.
Cos klasycznego, gustownego, ale kazali im pierdyknąć gargamele parter z uzytkowym poddaszem w kolorze oczojebnego kanarka i boski czerwony dach jak usta prostytuty z trasy Katowickiej.

Nie kumam tego.
A z samowolka to nie do końca tak...
Rozumiem określanie wysokości no bo wpadłby jakis szalony deweloper i na małej dziełce, machnał by 40 pietrowe budynki.
To ogarniam i kumam, ale dlaczego nie mozna się wpasować w isteniejącą zabudowe która już stoi i to od wielu lat.
Ktos kto szuka działki widziałby co stoi w okolicy i czy to co chce budować, wpasuje sie tu czy nie, czy to jego bajka czy nie...
A mamy taki cyrk, ze co plan to nowe wytyczne.
Najfajniejsze sa zmiany planów do zmian planów co to je zaplanowali zmieniając isteniejacy plan.
Na trzeźwo tego nie przejdziesz  :smile: 

A Ja tam wale brud.
I tak, najczęściej patrzymy na okna od środka  :big grin:  :big lol:

----------


## Emila3000

w tym wszystkim chodzi o to, że urzędasy chcą dostać w łapę. Bo kto o zdrowych zmysłach chciałby kanarkowy dom z czerwoną dachówką. W ogóle zdziwiona jestem dlaczego zaden  esteta niebieskiego dachu nie wymyślił do takiej elewacji  :rotfl: 

i tak powinno być jak mówicie - warunki powinny być dostosowane do zabudowy, do lokalnych warunków i historycznej zabudowy. a zólta elewacja powinna być prawnie zakazana.

----------


## marimag

:smile:

----------


## martahp

Łukaszu,
więcej zdjęć na www.bebitalia.com
Ktoś kto projektował ten dom, musiał mieć tak jak ja fioła na punkcie doświetlenia wnętrz. Sami zobaczcie - wielkie okna i jeszcze świetliki, ach  :smile: 









A tu sypialnia:




Film Polańskiego pierwszy raz oglądałam w kinie. Wydawałam głosy zachwytu - szczególnie jeśli chodzi o przestrzeń i obrazy we wspomnianym domu - i mój mąż miał mnie dosyć  :wink:  . Fabułę zrozumiałam dopiero za drugim razem, siedząc przed telewizorem :smile:   :smile: 


Ania, matko, co Ty piszesz???Jaki brązowy/czerwony dach? Nieeee......a płaski może być?


Mari, toż to jakiś koszmar  :sad: 

 Ręce opadają.

----------


## marimag

...cycki też  :bash:

----------


## kjuta

Ana możesz napisać o odstąpienie od warunków zabudowy w temacie koloru, powołujesz się na najbliższe sąsiedztwo i kolor ich dachów, że nie będziesz odbiegać od nich, u mnie w UM na 99% odpowiedzi pozytywne

----------


## ana289

Martuś - piękny dom!!

a braz i czerwień na dachu tak, a dach płaski nie! Mogę sobie "wybrać" między 35-45st - masakra jakaś :big lol: 

Kjuta - ale piszesz o przypadkach kiedy jest już MPZP? Bo mnie się wydawało, że jak już jest plan to po zawodach... :sad:

----------


## kjuta

*ana* dowiedz się u siebie, można zawsze wniosek o odstąpienie napisać
 tak na pewno 1 przypadek znam, kiedy już jest MPZP i dostali zgodę, oni zmniejszyli kąt nachylenia dachu o 10 stopni, wokół mają domki typu kostka

----------


## semiramida

nie maskara. dach płaski jest ładny tam, gdzie sąsiedztwo ma dachy płaskie. nie uwierzę że u was wszyscy mają płaskie, tylko Tobie urząd nakazał spadzisty. są kolory dachówek jak najbardziej piaskowe...

----------


## Emila3000

piaskowe dachówki to chyba raczej w klimacie środziemnomorskim  :wiggle: 

urzad sobie widzę zamarzył zrobic z tej dzielnicy drugą Toskanie  :rotfl:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

*martahp*
… B&B …. no tak, mogłem się domyślić  :smile: 
- ubóstwiam, gdy Pokój Dzienny ma swoją „granicę” – na linii drzew  :smile:  … a jeszcze ten wgląd „w górę” – w galaktyki, a co !

*kjuta*
- odstępstwo od Warunków Zabudowy – tak !  ale jak masz Plan Miejscowy, to niestety nie ma takiej procedury odwoławczej, co uważam za lukę w polskim przepisach, bo co myśleć o zapisach Planu narzucającego czerwony dach w zabudowie istniejącej, gdzie mogą przeważać dachy np. szare ! ( ? ). 
- jeśli znasz taki przypadek, to napisz coś więcej – może jest szansa, choć osobiście nie słyszałem o takiej ingerencji w PM … i do kogo należałoby pisać ? – do urbanistów ? urzędu ? sądu ? wojewody ? …

*semiramida*
„ dach płaski jest ładny tam, gdzie sąsiedztwo ma dachy płaskie ”
- od skrajności w skrajność, .... a dachy spadowe, tam gdzie spadowe … i już mamy skoszarowaną ( lub płaską ) zabudowaną Polskę
- a co z nowymi domami, które np. mają powstać w terenie, gdzie dachów istniejących spadowych, do płaskich jest np. 50/50 ?
- … analogia z kolorystyką elewacji, kolorystyką dachu, itd. itd.
- mam wrażenie, że zapisy PM dla danych terenów nie są oparte na analizie zabudowy, tylko ( niestety ) mamy Carl+C / Carl+V … zapisów.
a w podsumowaniu, ogólny dramat, ponieważ ( patrząc na wszystkie ganki, tarasy, rozbudowy, przebudowy budynków ) ładu przestrzennego te zapisy nie poprawiają i nie poprawią, a należy się do nich dostosować !

----------


## kjuta

nie znam całej procedury i jej historii, coś mi się obiło o uszy, że przeszli się najpierw do prezydenta, a później powołując się na rozmowę z nim pisali pismo, nie wiem, do którego wydziału, nie zastanawiałam się wcześniej, czy to oficjalna i standardowa  procedura, podpytam ich przy następnym spotkaniu

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... chyba nieoficjalna procedura  :smile:  - ale podpytaj, może coś się rozjaśni w temacie  :wink:

----------


## ana289

Nie no...jak już nabędziemy działkę, to też przejdę się do urzędu podpytać o ten dach :wink:  A nuż pozwolą...?
A jak nie to poszukam jasnego - chociaż przejrzałam oferty dachówek i wszystkie brązy mają odcienie rudości, albo są raczej ciemne niż jasne. No nic - czasu jeszcze sporo, może coś się objawi.
Semiramida - ściśle w tamtej okolicy nikt nie ma płaskiego, wszyscy spadziste - a masakra, bo ja bym wolała płaski - no ale co zrobić :wink:  Będzie ze spadkiem :smile:

----------


## semiramida

Jakie będą dachy: tam gdzie jest jeszcze szczere pole decyduje treść wniosków właścicieli ziem, robiąc podanie o plan miejscowy czy decyzję o warunkach zabudowy podawali, jaki chcą dach. Rzadko artysta odgórnie narzuca wizje bo plan by zostal uwalony większością głosów. 
przed zakupem działki sprawdza sie, czy mogę postawić to co ja chcę czy lepiej szukać innego osiedla

----------


## ana289

semiramida - no może tak było :wink:  pierwszy dom stanął na tych polach pewnie 5 lat temu, plan uchwalono teraz :wink: 
Wszędzie u nas w warunkach podają już dachy spadziste - w międzyczasie uchwalono plany dla trzech kolejnych rejonów niedaleko nas i też są dachy spadziste.
A my szukamy działki pod kątem dobrej lokalizacji, a nie rodzaju dachu :wink:

----------


## martahp

Ania, jeśli pozwolisz, wklejam link do nowego wątku o lampach. Myślę, że warto tam zajrzeć:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...w-inspiracjach

----------


## martahp

Znalazłam na pintereście ciekaw, moim zdaniem, rozwiązanie łazienkowe - z dużą powierzchnia przy wannie na kieliszki, książki itd.  :smile:

----------


## kjuta

*marta* najważniejsze, że kieliszki się zmieszczą  :big lol:

----------


## Juskra

> Znalazłam na pintereście ciekaw, moim zdaniem, rozwiązanie łazienkowe - z dużą powierzchnia przy wannie na kieliszki, książki itd.


piękna!

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... ciekawa wnęka ... i w łuku też pewnie byłaby niezła  :smile:  
- zaintrygowało mnie miejsce " na kieliszki " ... to i powinno być miejsce na dobre wino !
- z książkami to nie wiem - mamy pewną stałą podwyższoną wilgotność, ale dla chcącego ...
tak, czy nie jest dużo miejsca na odkładanie różnych bardziej i mniej potrzebnych przedmiotów.

----------


## martahp

Ania dużo sprzętu chce przy wannie ustawiać  :smile: :
 "uwielbiam wanny wbudowane w duże podesty, bo mogę tam ustawić książkę, kawę, kieliszek, czasem nawet lapka ( :big lol: ), świece, kwiaty i sama jeszcze usiądę :wink: "

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

ana289
przepraszam, że w Twoim wątku, ale mam pytanie o taki ciekawy zapis w Planie Miejscowym :
" ... zaleca się stosowanie kolorystyki budynków opartej o *gamę stonowanych kolorów ziemi*. "
- jak sądzicie ? - to chyba chodzi o pełną gamę kolorystyczną  :smile:  ( może poza czernią ) 
... a jeśli nie, to gdzie szukać " stonowanych kolorów ziemi " ?  :smile:  Afryka, Azja, ...

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

W ceramice ostatnio, panoszy się szkliwo "plamy oleju"... :wink: 

Chyba nie bez powodu...

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

.. to jest chyba dobry pomysł na nowy wątek w FM , dla zapisów, które mają nieokreślona ilość interpretacji  :smile:

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

I tak i nie...Ja czasem szybciej coś znajduje u Any, niż w wątkach tematycznych. Wiem, że TU było... :smile:

----------


## ana289

Ależ jesteście kochani, że tak o nie pamiętacie i wklejacie, choć ja sama zaniedbałam wątek (ale tylko dlatego, że nic się nie dzieje, a ja czekam, aż się zadzieje :big grin: ).
*Marta* - świetnie obudowana ta wanna, choć na "kieliszki, wino i książki" potrzebuję półki z boku wanny, a nie za głową czy w nogach :big tongue: , ale materiał piękny, obudowa z drzwiczkami również :smile:  Może tu pójść z w te piękne, kamienne, zimne blaty :yes: 

*Łukaszu* - nie no...biblioteczki nie chcę robić w łazience, chodziło o miejsce na odłożenie książki :wink:  Zatem wilgotność nie powinna aż tak przeszkodzić.
Co do kolorów budynków - w opracowywanym planie dla "naszej" pierwszej działki obok ZP jest taki zapis "kolory ziemi" - mnie się podoba, choć myślę sobie, że jakby ktoś poszukał inspiracji w czerwonych australijskich ziemiach, to wyszedłby z tego niezły mix kolorystyczny :big grin:  Wierzyć trzeba, że przyszli inwestorzy poprawnie zinterpretują zapis "stonowany" :wink: 

Cieszę się * Piotr*, że można coś pożytecznego wyłowić z mojego wątku :smile:

----------


## AnikoPL

Piękny zapis  :smile:  A czarny czemu nie? w końcu jest coś takiego jak zastygła magma i ona też stanowi podłoże ziemi i jest bardzo czarna  :wink: 

juz nie mówiąc o mniej egzotycznych miejscach czyli czarnoziem:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... tak Aniko
- ziemia ma tysiące zmieniających się kolorów i odcieni  :wink: 



national-geographic.pl

- na pierwszym planie od dołu kolor można uznać za " stonowany " w stosunku do ciemniejszego tła, ale pewnie i takie relacje dotyczą innych odcieni i kolorytu

----------


## ana289

Jakże pięknie wpisałyby się domy w kolorach ziemi w Twoje zdjęcie Łukaszu, nie do znalezienia :wink: 

Aniko pewnie ten zapis pozwala obkładać domy czarnym łupkiem.

No niestety u nas nie jest tak dobrze - mamy wybór w odcieniach beżu i bieli :big lol:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... wiesz  :smile:  mnie zawsze uczono, że domy powinny " wyrastać z ziemi " ( co by to nie znaczyło ), co jest niejednokrotnie ( bardzo często ) sprzeczne z zapisami PM  :bash:  i mamy takie siłowanie się z tymi zapisami.
- a przyjmując dosłownie kolorystykę ze zdjęcia national-geographic dom byłby niesamowity : ( idąc od góry ) - klasyczna szarość z odbiciem błękitnego nieba, potem przejście w kolory miedzi, rdzy i lekkie unoszenie od spodu podkreślone jasną tonacją ( jak na zdjęciu ) .... a w tym krajobrazie, to i biały, czy czarny sześcian robiłby wrażenie, albo znikający dom-lustro pochłaniany przez naturalne otoczenie ... na pewno byłoby to wyzwanie ...

----------


## Tomkowa

Aniu, dobrze, że już jesteś  :smile:  Rozumiem, że etap oczekiwania, ale jakieś konkretniejsze konkrety?  :wink:

----------


## ana289

Niestety żadnych konkretniejszych konkretów - ale może jutro coś będzie wiadomo w sprawie tej nieszczęsnej wody i samej działki pod lasem :wink:  Z pewnością dam znać - trzymajcie kciuki nadal :big grin:

----------


## marimag

Aniu, czy to Ty szukałas kuchni zasłanianej ekranem czy cóś w tym guście ?
Jesli pomyliłam to sorki i zaraz usune fotę.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

marimag
... znikająca kuchnia, baaardzo ciekawa  :wink:  - nie usuwaj fotki

----------


## marimag

OK  :smile: 
Poczekam jeszcze na oficjalne pozwolenie gospodyni.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... no tak, pozwolenie musi być  :wink:

----------


## martahp

Wiecie co, ja chyba nie rozumiem tego trendu zasłaniania kuchni. To, że Ania planowała przesuwany panel, żeby zakryć gary, gdy goście w jadalni - ok. Ale jeśli kuchnia ładna, czysta, niezagracona, to dlaczego ją zakrywać? Ja chyba po prostu lubię kuchnię  :smile:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... może to dom letni, wakacyjny, ( ? )... gdzie z kuchni się mniej korzysta  :smile:  ... bo trudno, aby panel przesłaniający " pracował " non stop. Nawet jak są goście, to w zasadzie kuchnia funkcjonuje x 2. Sam pomysł mi się podoba  :smile:  choć pewnie sprawdziłby się bardziej dla mniejszych przestrzeni, gdzie nie ma wyboru : kuchnia razem / czy osobno w stosunku do pokoju dziennego.

----------


## waniliana

*Ana* czekam na wieści i pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## martahp

Ania powinna jutro się odezwać  :wink: 

Przeglądałam  "ulubione" na starym laptopie i znalazłam to. Ania - widzisz, jak mnie ta Twoja łazienka męczy  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## ana289

cześć :smile:  Już jestem powakacyjna i z netem :smile: 
Marimag - nie o takie zasłonięcie chodziło, ale zdjęcie oczywiście zostaw :hug:  - sam pomysł uważam za bardzo fajny do małego mieszkania, kawalerki, czy niedużej przestrzeni dziennej z aneksem kuchennym. Super rozwiązanie :smile: 

Martuś :hug:  dziękuję Ci za tę inspirację - cudowna - z tym fotelem/leżanką...mniam!! :smile: 

Tygodnie minęły, wod-kan z pewnością napisał coś o przyłączach, ale dla odmiany właścicielka działki przestała się odzywać i biuro nieruchomości nie może się z babą skontaktować! :bash:  No jak nie urok, to... :mad:  Coś mi się wydaje, że przed końcem roku nie zamkniemy tematu działki :cool:

----------


## mamik

> cześć ...
> 
> Tygodnie minęły, wod-kan z pewnością napisał coś o przyłączach, ale dla odmiany właścicielka działki przestała się odzywać i biuro nieruchomości nie może się z babą skontaktować! No jak nie urok, to... Coś mi się wydaje, że przed końcem roku nie zamkniemy tematu działki


takie zachowanie to potwierdzenie, że właścicielka jest "trudna", chyba z tych bardziej sknerowatych, za wodę nie zapłaci, działkę sprzedać niby chce, ale jak jest kupiec i trzeba sie będzie z działeczką rozstać, to żal  :Evil: 
Może dowiedziała sie, że z podłączeniem wody problemu nie będzie, to działkę chce wycenić wyżej
Chociaż z drugiej strony może po prostu na urlop wyjechała  :yes:  I wszystko będzie ok

----------


## martahp

Mnie też przyszła myśl, ze może kobieta jest na urlopie. 
Mamik - fajna ta akwarelka w awatarze - Twojego autorstwa? Może wreszcie ja pokonam lenistwo i też stworzę swój awatar -po 7 latach obecności na forum , uhm...

----------


## martahp

Znów znalazłam przypadkowo wannę z fajnym "zapleczem" na książki, kieliszki. Usiąść też można  :smile: 

Koło:

----------


## martahp

Dziś przyszłam znów z obudowaną wanną - wszędzie je teraz widzę   :wink:   :smile:

----------


## marimag

Drogiej solenizantce, wszystkiego co najlepsze  :smile:  i taka skromna delegacja ...





*Aniu, niech ci się ziści !*

----------


## AnikoPL

Huh a ja nawet nie wiedziałam że anny mają imieniny  :wink:  jakoś nigdy ich nie obchodziłam.
Trzymam kciuki za właścicielkę. Może nie jest tak źle

----------


## mamik

> Mnie też przyszła myśl, ze może kobieta jest na urlopie. 
> Mamik - fajna ta akwarelka w awatarze - Twojego autorstwa? Może wreszcie ja pokonam lenistwo i też stworzę swój awatar -po 7 latach obecności na forum , uhm...


akwarelka niestety nie moja  :oops: 
To fragment jakiegoś czegoś, co miałam zapisane w grafikach, zupełnie nie pamietam skąd
spodobały mi się kolory, takie optymistyczne  :big grin: 

Ana chyba szuka nowej działki, może tym razem się uda  :yes:

----------


## Bejaro

Wszystkiego najlepszego.






















Wszystkiego najlepszego,szybkiego zakupu działki,i całej reszty.

----------


## martahp

Zaglądam, a tu ciiiszaaaa  :sad: 
Ania, gdzie jesteś? Buuuuuuuu....

----------


## waniliana

Ana bywasz tu jeszcze? Chciałabym Ci pokazać kuchnię na którą miałaś taki wpływ na etapie tworzenia  :smile:  Pozdrawiam i mam nadzieję że u Ciebie ok  :smile:

----------


## ana289

No i widzicie - okres pięknej pogody się skończył i od razu znalazł się czas na komputer :wink: 

Witajcie, witajcie :hug: 

Prawdą jest, że przez ostatnich parę miesięcy nie było o czym pisać...i tak naprawdę nadal, że się wyrażę - jesteśmy w rozkroku :big grin:  Ale po kolei:
Na początku września kobieta od działki - nazwijmy ją "od południa", czyli tej przy lesie odnalazła się, dała ogłoszenie przez inne biuro, no i zareagowaliśmy. Potwierdzone zostało, że kobieta nie należy do komitetu budującego kiedyś tam wodociąg i wody na działce nie ma, no ale oczywiście sprzedając działkę ma o takie przyłącze do owego komitetu przystąpić. Z tym, że komitet w odwecie za doznane krzywdy ze strony kobiety i jej sądowe zapędy (a to sprawa założona przeciwko komitetowi (tym ludziom)  o udostępnienie jej nr telefonu z Urzędu, a to sprawa założona przeciwko budowie sąsiadów zza płotu, itd...itd...) niemniej komitet jednogłośnie stwierdził, że za przyłącze oczekuje absurdalnie rekordowej kwoty, na którą kobieta się oczywiście nie godzi.
Ponoć przez prawnika wysłała pismo do komitetu i....tak minął miesiąc.
Ponieważ poprzednia, zarezerwowana działka, nazwijmy ją "od północy" jest przez nas zarezerwowana do końca tego roku, postanowiliśmy wziąć sprawy w swoje ręce i udać się do komitetu osobiście i pogadać "po ludzku" :smile: 
Jakież było nasze zdziwienie, gdy okazało się, że członkowie komitetu żadnego pisma nie dostali, ani od kobiety, ani od prawników. Że może pójdą jej trochę na rękę, ale to kobieta ma się odezwać i złożyć swoją propozycję....  
Po tej rozmowie i przekazaniu wniosków do biura - biuro znów dostało zapewnienie kobiety, że ona działa cały czas....
zatem chyba ktoś kłamie :bash: 

No i klops, a czas leci. 
Pod koniec grudnia "tracimy" działkę "od północy"
Wolimy działkę pod lasem "od południa"
Może nawet kupilibyśmy ją bez wody i dogadywali się z komitetem
Kobieta nie udostępnia swojego tel nawet do biura, zatem kontakt z nią jest jednostronny - rozważa naszą propozycję - a czas leci

Nie pojawiła się od ponad roku żadna nowa działka w interesującej nas lokalizacji.

No i czyż nie jestem w rozkroku? :big lol:

----------


## Tomkowa

Ania, no wreście dałaś znak życia  :hug: 
Czy ja dobrze rozumiem, że klątwa nadana na kobietę od działki "od południa" dotyczy wszystkich dalszych właścicieli tej nieruchomości? Czyli jest dziedziczona wraz z prawem własności??  :wink:  Nie masz wrażenia, że to jakieś żarty?

----------


## ana289

Tomkowa - żart, ale co zrobić... 
Kobieta załatwi wodę dogadując się z komitetem może za rok, może za 3 lata, albo 10. Jest mega trudną osobą w kontaktach, co dodatkowo utrudnia jakiekolwiek szybsze załatwienie sprawy. Możemy zaryzykować i kupić bez wody (choć i tak pewności nie mamy, że sprzeda działkę bez wody, bo "lubi mieć porządek w papierach")
Członkowie komitetu nie są JEJ przychylni, choć to mili ludzie (wnioskuję po rozmowie). Dlatego liczymy, że NAM wodę udostępnią, ale czy baba sprzeda, to już nie wiadomo :wink: 

Chciałabym zamknąć temat działki do końca roku, ale czy damy radę...?
Aż nie wierzę, że tyle się z tym bujamy - nie wierzyłam, że ktoś rok szuka działki, myślałam, że to się dzieje "od ręki"....a nam za chwilę 2 rok stuknie :bash:

----------


## Emila3000

ale to jak? gadałaś z tymi ludziami od wody????? na babę mogą być obrażeni, ale może Wam tą wodę udostępnią.... Jesuu w jakim my kraju żyjemy "może łaskawie wodę udostępnią a może będą mieć focha i na udostępnią - wody z wodociągów miejskich"  :eek:  :eek:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  a może do samych wodociągów wystąpić, bo chyba przejmują te rury na własność? może ci ludzie blefują, i nie mają już wpływu na to co bedzie się działo z rurami?????

----------


## ana289

Emi - sprawa wygląda tak:

Założyciele komitetu (najbliżsi sąsiedzi "naszej" działki) stawiali z 8 lat temu jako pierwsi swój dom na bocznej ulicy (polu) na którym wydzielono pewnie z 15 działek. Wodociągi miały ich w nosie - kazali pociągnąć na własny koszt. Zatem pobrali telefony z urzędu do pozostałych właścicieli działek i obdzwaniali z propozycją przystąpienia do komitetu (większość przystąpiła), nasza baba zerwała połączenie i tydzień później do tych ludzi przyszło wezwanie do sądu z oskarżeniem dotyczącym naruszenia danych osobowych (połowa pracowników urzędu również miała założoną sprawę).
Sąsiedzi zaczęli się budować i w trakcie budowy wymyślili sobie w domu wykusz jadalniany (oddalony od granicy z babą o 11m), ale wymagający w tamtym czasie zgody sąsiada. No i baba im się nie zgodziła. Procesowali się w sądzie 2 lata i na 2 lata mieli wstrzymaną budowę. Na rozprawach baby nie było, tylko reprezentujący ją adwokat. Generalnie sąsiedzi wygrali, dom zbudowali, ale cięci są na babę okrutnie. No i kiedy teraz zgłosiła się z prośbą o wpięcie do wodociągu zaśpiewali jej za to 100tys...
Miejski wodociąg nie jest zainteresowany póki co wykupem, albo też komitet nie wnioskuje o wykup do wodociągów. Sytuacja jest trochę patowa....

Rozmawialiśmy z tymi ludźmi o tej całej sytuacji, która jest absurdalna dla nas, powiedzieliśmy, że chcemy kupić tą działkę od razu. Oni powiedzieli, że mogą się z baba dogadać na satysfakcjonującą ich kwotę (wliczając doznane krzywdy), ale baba musi sie do nich zgłosić. Baba twierdzi, że się zgłosiła. Oni mówią, że nie. Biuro naciska, żeby sprzedała nam bez wody, baba mówi, że woli to sama załatwić, ale przemyśli....
No jaja jak berety, państwo w państwie i kargule :bash:

----------


## ivy17

> No jaja jak berety, państwo w państwie i kargule


Lepiej się zastanow czy na 100% chcesz takich sąsiadów  :cool: wiem ze nie na Was są źli ale żeby Wam się to czkawką nie odbiło  :bash:

----------


## Tomkowa

Ana, to nie może być tak, że prywatne osoby sobie decydują o przyłączeniu do sieci wodociągowej, czy kanalizacyjnej. Prywatnie wybudowany wodociąg powinien zostać odpłatnie przejęty przez gminę, która w tym zakresie działa przez przedsiębiorstwo wodociągowo-kanalizacyjne. I przedsiębiorstwo nie może się uchylić od takiego przejęcia, chyba, że instalacja nie spełnia określonych parametrów technicznych. Ma taki obowiązek.
Ja bym uderzyła najpierw do przedsiębiorstwa wod-kan i wybadała w jaki sposób dostarczają wodę tym sąsiadom nie odpowiadając za sieć, którą ta woda płynie. Nie do wiary! Przecież gdyby zdarzyły się jakieś bakterie lub inne zanieczyszczenia, to prokurator na głowie. A przecież ten kawałek wodociągu jest połączony z resztą sieci miejskiej. Może przedsiębiorstwo ma możliwość "wymuszenia" przejęcia (za odpłatnością) tej sieci? I wtedy przyłączenie się do niej nie będzie wymagało jakichś chorych opłat. UOKiK też by się pewnie zainteresował sprawą żądania 100 tys. zł za przyłączenie do sieci. Na dodatek prywatnej. Ja bym się po pierwsze bała z niej wodę pić  :wink:  Właśnie jestem po wykonaniu przyłącza wodociągowego i wiem ile razy płukano sieć, aby wreszcie wynik bakteriologiczny pokazywał "Zero"

----------


## ana289

ivy, bardzo mili ludzie, wierzę, że problem jest po stronie kobiety sprzedającej :cool:  Jak dorzucę sobie jeszcze do wyboru działki hasło "fajni sąsiedzi" to nigdy nie kupię, skoro przez 2 lata trafiły się 2 działki...

Tomkowa, wodociągi nie mają obowiązku wykupić tej sieci - oni tylko dostarczają wodę, za którą biorą opłatę. Wodociąg jest prywatną inwestycją i należy do komitetu. To komitet może się zwrócić do wodociągów o wykup, a wodociągi to przemyślą, ale obowiązku nie mają. Gmina nie ma nic do tego. W MPZP widnieje zakaz tworzenia własnych ujęć wody. Jedyną szansą na pozyskanie wody jest dogadanie się z komitetem.

----------


## Emila3000

najlepsi są sąsiedzi których nie ma  :rotfl:  może w tym lasku jakaś działkę  :big grin:

----------


## ana289

Prawda Emila - tylko nikt jakoś nie chce nam działki w lesie wykroić :big lol: 

A na serio - to w lesie bym się bała :big lol:

----------


## Tomkowa

> Tomkowa, wodociągi nie mają obowiązku wykupić tej sieci - oni tylko dostarczają wodę, za którą biorą opłatę. Wodociąg jest prywatną inwestycją i należy do komitetu. To komitet może się zwrócić do wodociągów o wykup, a wodociągi to przemyślą, ale obowiązku nie mają. Gmina nie ma nic do tego. W MPZP widnieje zakaz tworzenia własnych ujęć wody. Jedyną szansą na pozyskanie wody jest dogadanie się z komitetem.


Gmina ma, jak najbardziej  :smile:  I obowiązek przejęcia istnieje, jak najbardziej. Za dużo by pisać, TU jest większość w pigułce  :wink:

----------


## ana289

Tomkowa - dziękuję  :hug:  poczytam jutro, bo dziś mi mózg już nie pracuje :wink:

----------


## Bejaro

:bye: Przyszłam machnąć łapką.

Aniu wg mnie diabeł jak zawsze tkwi w szczegółach,może u mnie nie  jest dokładnie taka sama sytuacja bo droga wewnętrzna prywatna wodociąg w niej jest mam udziały a mimo zawsze musi być zgoda na podłączenie wszystkich właścicieli.Do postawienia skrzynki z prądem o gazem tak samo.

Czy ten wodociąg komitetu jest w drodze gminnej czy prywatnej?

----------


## ana289

gminnej Bejaro.

Jak tam Twoja budowa? Pamiętam o dzienniku - jest już? :smile:

----------


## Bejaro

> gminnej Bejaro.
> 
> Jak tam Twoja budowa? Pamiętam o dzienniku - jest już?


Wykańczam się ja a dom mniej.

Z tego co mi wiadomo to z tym przejęciem przez gminę jest różnie, gmina musiała wydać zgodę na budowę na własnej ziemi w drodze, na podstawie umowy i tam trzeba sprawdzić jakie były uzgodnienia co do przejęcia.

----------


## mamik

Hej Ana, fajnie że wróciłaś  :big grin: 
Czytam o pani właścicielce działki i ... ręce opadają, pytanie, czy ona w ogóle chce tą działkę sprzedać, bo jak ona taka dziwna, to nie wiadomo, co jej w głowie siedzi
wodą chyba bym się nie przejmowała, tak czy inaczej sobie poradzicie, a "komitet" chyba pójdzie Wam na rękę, byle pozbyć się pani sąsiadki
a działka zarezerwowana do końca roku, to ta większa koło parku/boiska, czy ta mniejsza narożna?

----------


## martahp

[QUOTE=ana289;6990057]ivy, bardzo mili ludzie, wierzę, że problem jest po stronie kobiety sprzedającej :cool:  



Hej! Zaglądam z rozpędu, a tu...Ania jest! Hura!

Odnośnie działki, mam podobne wrażenie - baba przesadziła. A znając Anię, dogadałaby się ze sąsiadami bez problemu. Ale problem w postaci baby, która chyba najpierw robi, a potem dopiero myśli, jest ogromny. Wojowała, aż ma. Nie jest łatwo zapomnieć o wstrzymaniu budowy na DWA lata bez żadnego racjonalnego powodu. Brak zgody na wykusz oddalony o 11 m to zwykła złośliwość. Niektórych ludzi chyba cieszy, gdy mogą komuś dopiec, tak dla rozrywki. Nigdy tego nie pojmę.
Zbierają się ludzie, tworzą komitet, chcą wspólnymi siłami pociągnąć wodę, także dla owej baby - a ta podaje ich do sądu. Niebywałe!
Sądzę, że komitet odetchnie, gdy zyska normalnych sąsiadów i  pozbędzie się baby, bo nigdy nie wiadomo, co taka jeszcze wymyśli. Strach się bać.

----------


## ana289

cześć mamik, cześć Martuś :hug: 

macie rację, też wierzymy, że uda się z komitetem dogadać. I też się baby boimy - wyobrażam sobie, że nawet u notariusza, minutę przed końcowym podpisem ona jest gotowa coś wysmyczyć i np zrezygnować ze sprzedaży :sick: . Boje się takich ludzi jak ognia....Tym bardziej wiem, co czują sąsiedzi i pewnie chętnie się kobiety pozbędą...
No i nic - maile za pośrednictwem biura poszły i czekamy na odpowiedź :smile:  Trzymajcie kciuki, żeby się udało :smile: 

*Tomkowa* - przeczytałam tekst i niestety jest tu wpisane, że gmina/wodociąg ma obowiązek wykupić *jeśli komitet o to się ubiega*. Sęk w tym, że tu komitet się nie ubiega, a wodociągi oczywiście się nie będą wychylać i przed szereg wychodzić :wink: 

*Mamik* - do końca roku działka przy boisku/parku. Plan nadal nie uchwalony, wyłożeń było chyba tysiąc :wink:  Było głosowanie na park ze ścieżkami rowerowymi dla dzieci i wybiegiem dla psów w ramach funduszu obywatelskiego, no ale oczywiście nie przeszedł :sad:  Dlatego w dalszym ciągu jest trochę ryzyko w zakupie tej działki.
Narożną odpuściliśmy, bo jednak mała...

----------


## mamik

Ana, jak u Ciebie? Może jakiś kroczek do przodu?
cały czas trzymamy kciuki  :Smile:

----------


## ana289

*MAMY JĄ!!! MAMY!!!!* Działkę przy lesie :wave: 

Wątek ten zamykam, choć będę do niego wracać z uwagi na kopalnię pomysłów wnętrzarskich - w większości dotyczył innej działki, a z nową przenoszę się do działu dzienników i będzie mi bardzo miło, jeśli zajrzycie :hug:  Przed nami za kilka dni spotkanie z architektem - liczę na Wasze sugestie, pomysły i wsparcie. Wrzucam link do wątku :smile: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...17#post7020017

ps-do kogo zwrócić się z prośbą o zamknięcie wątku?

----------


## Lew2

Chcę przenieść z kartki swoje rysunki ołówkiem do jakiegoś pliku komputerowego. Wystarczy mi rysunek płaski  2D.
Czy jest jakiś prosty, bezpłatny programik, żeby można w nim było narysować prostokąty pokoi i mebli i dodać wymiary?

----------


## Emila3000

> Chcę przenieść z kartki swoje rysunki ołówkiem do jakiegoś pliku komputerowego. Wystarczy mi rysunek płaski  2D.
> Czy jest jakiś prosty, bezpłatny programik, żeby można w nim było narysować prostokąty pokoi i mebli i dodać wymiary?


sweet home 3d - bezpłatny, z olbrzymią bazą mebli i dużymi możliwościami, wizki 3d robi nawet w fajnej jakości. Można do niego ładować profesjonale modele mebli w popularnych formatach.

----------


## Lew2

*Emila3000!*

Programik jest rewelacyjny! Dzięki wielkie. A jeszcze można prosić jakiś programik do projektowania bryły budynku z dachem "od zewnątrz"?

----------

